# 4/8-4/9 Spur



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Got out there little too late, but still set up for swords. Caught 45# escolar and no other bites. After sun rise trolled towards squiggles, no bites. Weather turned bad before we made it there so decided to head in. Caught 40# wahoo on the way in 240ft. water was blueish out there but not really cobalt. No rips, scattered grass and very little life.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I had to google escolar. never seen one of those.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

jcasey said:


> I had to google escolar. never seen one of those.


controversial stories about it. we ate it, not too much though. grilled it to rare and it was excellent.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

ollemar said:


> controversial stories about it. we ate it, not too much though. grilled it to rare and it was excellent.


The word is if you eat too much of it, it will come out faster than it went in...in at the top...out at the bottom!


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

CaptnC said:


> The word is if you eat too much of it, it will come out faster than it went in...in at the top...out at the bottom!


it's been now 3 days and 4 people had it. had sashimi sunday, grilled it monday. No side effects so far. But it really is very fatty and i feel like i can take a long break from eating it.:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Were the scales smooth or rough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Were the scales smooth or rough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


on the smooth side for sure


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Rough is oil fish?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ollemar said:


> on the smooth side for sure




That's awesome. All I ever get is those dang oilfish, would love to get an escolar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

